# S-ata Festplatte wird nicht als primäre erkannt



## ich1234 (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine neue Festplatte von Western Digital (S-ATA). Die möcht ich zusätzlich zu meiner alten Festplatte in meinem Rechner laufen lassen. 
Problem ist, dass die neue Festplatte nicht als primäre erkannt wird - immer nur die alte. 
Was muss ich machen, damit meine neue Festplatte die primäre ist, von der auch gebootet wird? 

MFG


----------



## SpitfireXP (24. Januar 2005)

Primär wird die immer sein.
S-ATA hat nur eine Platte pro Controller.
Wenn du von der S-ATA platte starten willst, mußt du die Boot-reihenfolge ändern.


----------

